

Ask YC: Web based database design - simul

I remember someone advertised a web site where user could create the database schema online; create tables, manage their relationships (similar to ms Access "Relationship") etc. I have searched for hours but couldn't find it. I will apprecite any help about this.
======
utnick
blist?

~~~
simul
thanks for your reply; no, that one was something much more simpler. I was
looking for something kids can use to design tables unserstand their
relationships etc. I'm sure it wasnt flash. Havy use of javascript , I think.

